# تصميم نظام اطفاء تلقائى لمخزن والطلمبة 250 حصان وعاوزين نقللها أعمل ايه



## fayek9 (29 سبتمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم ..... بصمم مخزن مساحته 10000 متر مربع ابعاده 130 متر طول فى 72 عرض وارتفاعة من المنتصف 15 متر وارتفاع التخزين 12 متر ..... المهم انا اخترت نظام ESFR عشان معملش in rack sprinkler وجبت رشاش ب k-factor 22.4 حسب ارتفاع المبنى و التخزين وبالتالى الطلمبه طلعت كبيره 250 حصان حوالى 2000 جالون وعندنا مشكله فى الكهربا وعاوز اصغرها يبقى الحل انى اجيب رشاش بى k فاكتور صغيره ....... فايه ال ممكن اعملة وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## aati badri (29 سبتمبر 2013)

NFPA 230
Standard for the Fire Protection of Storage
+

NFPA 13
Chapter12


----------



## هشام فكري محمد (29 سبتمبر 2013)

اتفق مع المهندس عاطي ، ارجع للكود المذكور اعلاه للتصميم الصحيح


----------



## aati badri (29 سبتمبر 2013)

https://www.google.com.sa/url?sa=t&...3hkR-uARNTymrpptQ&sig2=fBE-PjoEb1UlQMw7zvXq1Q


----------



## fayek9 (29 سبتمبر 2013)

ما ال انا عامله ..... من الكود وعاوز اقلل الفلو ؟ اختار k تانيه أو بأى طريقة اخرى


----------



## aati badri (29 سبتمبر 2013)

fayek9 قال:


> السلام عليكم ..... وارتفاعة من المنتصف 15 متر وارتفاع التخزين 12 متر ..... المهم انا اخترت نظام ESFR


مع ESFR
ارتفاع التخزين 12.2م (ok) لكن ارتفاع المبنى لايزيد عن 13.7 م


----------



## fayek9 (29 سبتمبر 2013)

aati badri قال:


> مع esfr
> ارتفاع التخزين 12.2م (ok) لكن ارتفاع المبنى لايزيد عن 13.7 م


 طب ينفع حاجة غير esfr


----------



## aati badri (29 سبتمبر 2013)

fayek9 قال:


> طب ينفع حاجة غير esfr


لا يمكن تلغي ال إن راكin rack sprinkler​ لارتفاع تخزين اكبر من 7.6 متر


----------



## aati badri (29 سبتمبر 2013)

fayek9 قال:


> السلام عليكم ..... حوالى 2000 جالون


250 جالون للكباين
+ ماء لعدد12esfr​ باقل مسافة بينية 80قدم يعني مساحة تصميم 960 قدم مربع


----------



## fayek9 (29 سبتمبر 2013)

المهندس المحترم عبد العاطى لحد كده مختلفناش :
q=k p ^0.5
q= 22.4 x 40^0.5 = 141.6 gpm/sprinkler ونزود عليهم 250 كباين هنوصل ف حدود 2250 جالون لعدد 12 رشاش + hose allowance وطبعا مش حاطط in rack sprinkler ووصلت لضغط 150 PSI
انا مصمم كده من البداية وسؤالى دلوقتى الطلمبه بالمواصفات ال فوق دى عاملة 250 حصان عاوز اقللها ؟ هل هناك طريقة بالحسابات الهيدروليكية يمكننى تخفيض هذا الفلو والضغط وبالتالى قدرة المضخة ؟ مثلا استخدم نظام تانى غير ESFR مثل CMSA ولا ايه رأيك ؟

وف انتظار اراء باقى السادة المهندسين للوصول لأفضل حل ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## aati badri (30 سبتمبر 2013)

fayek9 قال:


> المهندس المحترم عبد العاطى لحد كده مختلفناش :
> q=k p ^0.5
> q= 22.4 x 40^0.5 = 141.6 gpm/sprinkler ونزود عليهم 250 كباين هنوصل ف حدود 2250 جالون لعدد 12 رشاش + hose allowance وطبعا مش حاطط in rack sprinkler ووصلت لضغط 150 PSI
> انا مصمم كده من البداية وسؤالى دلوقتى الطلمبه بالمواصفات ال فوق دى عاملة 250 حصان عاوز اقللها ؟ هل هناك طريقة بالحسابات الهيدروليكية يمكننى تخفيض هذا الفلو والضغط وبالتالى قدرة المضخة ؟ مثلا استخدم نظام تانى غير ESFR مثل CMSA ولا ايه رأيك ؟
> ...


min. presure for esfr is one bar only not 40 psi


----------



## aati badri (30 سبتمبر 2013)

q=k p ^0.5
لو وافقتني على ضغط واحد بار
يبقى الماء المطلوب للرشاشات 
= 22.4 *12= 270
الماء للكباين 250 ودا طبعا حسب نوع الهازرد وممكن يكون 100 فقط
بالنسبة للضغوط تبدأ من واحد بار لذلك اشك في حكاية 250 حصان هذه​


----------



## aati badri (30 سبتمبر 2013)

aati badri قال:


> q=k p ^0.5
> لو وافقتني على ضغط واحد بار
> يبقى الماء المطلوب للرشاشات
> = 22.4 *12= 270
> ...


تعديل هذه المداخلة 
K= 25.2
P=1.7BAR=25 Psi


----------



## fayek9 (30 سبتمبر 2013)

aati badri قال:


> تعديل هذه المداخلة
> k= 25.2
> p=1.7bar=25 psi


 حضرتك جبت منين قيمة 25 psi دى ؟؟


----------



## fayek9 (30 سبتمبر 2013)

aati badri قال:


> تعديل هذه المداخلة
> k= 25.2
> p=1.7bar=25 psi


 حضرتك جبت منين قيمة 25 psi دى ؟؟


----------



## toktok66 (30 سبتمبر 2013)

بصراحه معنديش خبره في حكايه هناجر التخزين 
بس لما لقيت الموضوع ده روحت انحكش عندي ووجدت الموضوع فيnfpa مختصر روووحت فاتح كود FM ولقيت الموضوع مستوفي وكامل بس تقريبا 70 صفحع وملقتش و قت اقراة - طيب يا مهندس فايق ادينا فكره كده على السريع ازاي نصمم نظام حريق لهناجر التخزين


----------



## aati badri (1 أكتوبر 2013)

fayek9 قال:


> حضرتك جبت منين قيمة 25 psi دى ؟؟


nfpa 13 -2013 -page13-131
من الجدول 
عندما ارتفاع التخزين 10.7 م وارتفاع المبنى 12.2م ودا اقرب ارتفاع موجود في الكود لارتفاع مخزنك ل esfr و ب 

k=25.2 يكون min. operating pressure=25 psi/1.7 b
*
*
*
*
*
بس ياصديقي ارجوك بدون كلمة حضرتك دا نحن اخوات


----------



## fayek9 (1 أكتوبر 2013)

aati badri قال:


> nfpa 13 -2013 -page13-131
> من الجدول
> عندما ارتفاع التخزين 10.7 م وارتفاع المبنى 12.2م ودا اقرب ارتفاع موجود في الكود لارتفاع مخزنك ل esfr و ب
> 
> ...


 راجعت الصفحة ال قولتلى عليها بعنايه وملقيتش فيها k-factor ب 25.2


----------



## fayek9 (1 أكتوبر 2013)

ومرفق الصفحة الى انا صممت عليها من البداية وفى انتظار التعليقات


----------



## aati badri (1 أكتوبر 2013)

اتفضل

http://www.2shared.com/file/8w2OY02l/Doc3.html

for wood pallets


----------



## fayek9 (1 أكتوبر 2013)

aati badri قال:


> اتفضل
> 
> http://www.2shared.com/file/8w2OY02l/Doc3.html
> 
> for wood pallets


 ال حضرتك حاطة ده لتخزين البلتات الخشب الفاضية Idle wood pallets مش الحالة بتاعتى والجدول ال وراه لتخزين البلتات البلاستيك الفاضية


----------



## fayek9 (1 أكتوبر 2013)

ومرفق كمان صفحة برضه صممت عليها ولاحظ انه كاتب NO على in rack sprinkler tn pgm ال K بتساوى 25 و 22


----------



## aati badri (1 أكتوبر 2013)

fayek9 قال:


> ال حضرتك حاطة ده لتخزين البلتات الخشب الفاضية Idle wood pallets مش الحالة بتاعتى والجدول ال وراه لتخزين البلتات البلاستيك الفاضية


لتخزين البلتات الخشب الفاضية 
ام للتخزين على البلتات الخشب ؟


----------



## fayek9 (1 أكتوبر 2013)

aati badri قال:


> لتخزين البلتات الخشب الفاضية
> ام للتخزين على البلتات الخشب ؟


 أولا :الشابتر كله اسمه protection of idle pallets 12.12 وجايبلك على انواع البلتات.
ثانيا : *ESFR Sprinkler Protection for Indoor Storage of Idle Wood Pallets .ترجمتها حماية الاسبلنكلر لتخزين البلتات الفاضية.
*ثالثا : خدت بالك ان الضغط قليل عشان البلتات فاضية و سهل يوصل لل base بتاعت الحريق.
رابعا : البضاعة الموضوعة "التى توضع" على بلتات خشب يشار اليها ف الكود ب commodity class 1 . فاى حاجة بيتكتب عليها class 1 بتعرف انها محطوطة على بلته خشب أو كرتون ....الخ ص 13-25 فى كود 2010


----------



## toktok66 (2 أكتوبر 2013)

toktok66 قال:


> بصراحه معنديش خبره في حكايه هناجر التخزين
> بس لما لقيت الموضوع ده روحت انحكش عندي ووجدت الموضوع فيnfpa مختصر روووحت فاتح كود FM ولقيت الموضوع مستوفي وكامل بس تقريبا 70 صفحع وملقتش و قت اقراة - طيب يا مهندس فايق ادينا فكره كده على السريع ازاي نصمم نظام حريق لهناجر التخزين



وانا اعيط وانا اعيييييييييييييط
ويقولي مالك؟؟؟ اقول محدش عاوز يقولي حاجه


----------



## fayek9 (4 أكتوبر 2013)

toktok66 قال:


> بصراحه معنديش خبره في حكايه هناجر التخزين
> بس لما لقيت الموضوع ده روحت انحكش عندي ووجدت الموضوع فيnfpa مختصر روووحت فاتح كود fm ولقيت الموضوع مستوفي وكامل بس تقريبا 70 صفحع وملقتش و قت اقراة - طيب يا مهندس فايق ادينا فكره كده على السريع ازاي نصمم نظام حريق لهناجر التخزين


 حاضر ان شاء الله يا مهندس توك توك بمجرد انتهائى من تسليم فى يدى سأطرح أفكار التخزين بال nfpa و bs 12845


----------



## fayek9 (5 أكتوبر 2013)

aati badri قال:


> لتخزين البلتات الخشب الفاضية
> ام للتخزين على البلتات الخشب ؟


 انت رحت فين يا مهندس عبد العاطى :82: مقلتليش رأيك أكمل على كده زى مانا شغال ولا فى اقترحات تانيه تساعدنى ف تصغير الطلمبه :86:
انا راجعت تانى storage hazard فى NFPA من الاول موصلتش لحاجة جديدة عن ال أرفقته من قبل. ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## toktok66 (5 أكتوبر 2013)

طيب ماهو انت عندك مشكله في ارتفاع السقف وفي الحاله دي عند حل من اثنين انك تعمل سقف مستعار او انك تستعمل راك اسبرنكلر - 

وهنا جاتلي فكره غريبه انك تقسم هانجر التخزين باسقف مستعاره وده هيديلك امكانيه رشاشات ليها k فاكتور قليل وبالتالي مضخه صغيره ( انا صحيح معرفش بس بحاول اجتهد يمكن ينفع )


----------



## aati badri (5 أكتوبر 2013)

fayek9 قال:


> انت رحت فين يا مهندس عبد العاطى :82: مقلتليش رأيك أكمل على كده زى مانا شغال ولا فى اقترحات تانيه تساعدنى ف تصغير الطلمبه :86:
> انا راجعت تانى storage hazard فى nfpa من الاول موصلتش لحاجة جديدة عن ال أرفقته من قبل. ولك جزيل الشكر


انا موجود كالعدم يا هندسة
هلا راجعت nfpa13 hand book
وقد سبق رفعه على المنتدى بواسطة الصديقين محمد ميكانيك ورياض 1 والاسمين بالانجليزي
قـــــــد يفيدك اكثر


----------



## fayek9 (5 أكتوبر 2013)

toktok66 قال:


> طيب ماهو انت عندك مشكله في ارتفاع السقف وفي الحاله دي عند حل من اثنين انك تعمل سقف مستعار او انك تستعمل راك اسبرنكلر -
> 
> وهنا جاتلي فكره غريبه انك تقسم هانجر التخزين باسقف مستعاره وده هيديلك امكانيه رشاشات ليها k فاكتور قليل وبالتالي مضخه صغيره ( انا صحيح معرفش بس بحاول اجتهد يمكن ينفع )


  الهناجر بتتعمل عاليه لتستفيد من مساحات التخزين الرأسية ولا مجال فيها للسقف الساقط واساسا المسافة الى بيقالى بين الرشاشات والبضاعة clearance واخدها من المعمارى بالعافيه وموضوع راك اسبرنكر ده مينفعش ف المشروع بتاعى لعدة اعتبارات اهمها ان العميل وارد جدا ان يغير الارنجمينت بتاع الراكات ..... وانا بخاف منها ليدخل فيها الفورك ليفت اثناء تحميل البضائع فتبهدل الدنيا ....ز واخيرا مدام المصمم عامل esfr اعرف انه هربان من in rack sprinkler ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## fayek9 (5 أكتوبر 2013)

aati badri قال:


> انا موجود كالعدم يا هندسة
> هلا راجعت nfpa13 hand book
> وقد سبق رفعه على المنتدى بواسطة الصديقين محمد ميكانيك ورياض 1 والاسمين بالانجليزي
> قـــــــد يفيدك اكثر


 شكرا لك جزيلا عندى الكتاب و ان شاء الله هكمل بال وصلت له ف التصميم لانه الوحيد الواثق فيه بصراحة


----------

